# Preposizione ''with=con''



## mikasa_90

La preposizione with ha varie funzioni:

1.compagnia
Lavoro con lui= I work with him

2.mezzo
Firmò con una matita= He signed with a pencil

3.causa.
Era pazzo di terrore=He was made with terror

4.Luogo.
Lasciai tutto il mio denaro presso la mia banca=I left all my money with my bank

In Romeno come è la situazione?

Grazie in anticipo


----------



## Kraus

Direi che nei primi tre casi funziona come in italiano (lucrez cu el, a semnat cu un creion, era nebun de frica). Nel quarto "with" (o "presso") si dovrebbe tradurre con "la" (am depus toti banii mei la banca). Ci sono ovviamente altri casi in cui "con" non corrisponde a "cu":

E suparat pe el - è arrabbiato con lui.

Ad ogni modo aspettiamo conferme e/o smentite da un madrelingua


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Oh, mikasa_90, câteodată mă faci să vreau să învăţ italiana 



> 1.compagnia
> Lavoro con lui = I work with him = Eu lucrez *cu *el.
> 
> 
> 2.mezzo
> Firmò con una matita = He signed with a pencil = A semnat *cu *un creion.
> 
> 3.causa.
> Era pazzo di terrore = He was mad with terror = Era înnebunit *de* spaimă.
> 
> 4.Luogo.
> Lasciai tutto il mio denaro presso la mia banca = I left all my money with my bank = Mi-am depus toţi banii *la* bancă.



EDIT: Why do I even bother, when you've got Kraus to help you


----------



## mikasa_90

Grazie a tutti!

Capire la grammatica con voi diventa molto semplice!


----------

